# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  Allodial Title

## nate895

Just want to know a little bit more about it. First thing is first, I already know enough to know it is good to have, and you can get in Texas, but how do you get it there? If you have other information about it, I would like to know that as well.

----------


## FrankRep

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allodial_title


Yahoo Answers:
What states can I own the ALLODIAL title to my automobile or land?

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...5134703AA2nVPJ


An Overview of Allodialism and Allodial Policy
http://www.policyofliberty.net/e-boo...%20Outline.pdf


.

----------


## amy31416

What little I know about it is that it's a great thing, but it can't be passed on to anyone else. So, they essentially make it pointless.

I'd love to have one, but it would only last my lifetime, I couldn't pass it on to children or a person of my choice. It's still worth investigating though.

----------


## brianewart

The general answer regarding how to get allodial title is: "you can't."

If the government reserves the right to exercise eminent domain over your land, you don't have allodial title. In America, this is almost always true. 

It is almost impossible to buy land in America that is deeded in anything other than fee simple. Even if it is called an allodial title, you may be surprised if the US Government decides it needs to take your land through eminent domain...

In Texas you can get "limited" allodial title when you purchase land in unincorporated areas, which is really just a protection against property tax increases, rather than truly unencumbered title. Better than nothing I guess.

----------


## brianewart

> I couldn't pass it on to children or a person of my choice.


Sure you can. You'd just need to create a joint tenancy, your kids/friend/whoever would be a co-owner of the land and wouldn't "inherit" the title when you died. Since the title didn't pass it would remain allodial until your child's death, or until they sold the property.

----------


## amy31416

> Sure you can. You'd just need to create a joint tenancy, your kids/friend/whoever would be a co-owner of the land and wouldn't "inherit" the title when you died. Since the title didn't pass it would remain allodial until your child's death, or until they sold the property.


So I could get maybe two generations out of it. And eminent domain would still reign supreme as far as I can tell.

Is there any such thing as true property ownership anywhere in the world? I guess not, because even if there was, say, in Zimbabwe--if there's a regime change, all the rules change. Damn.

----------


## nate895

> So I could get maybe two generations out of it. And eminent domain would still reign supreme as far as I can tell.
> 
> Is there any such thing as true property ownership anywhere in the world? I guess not, because even if there was, say, in Zimbabwe--if there's a regime change, all the rules change. Damn.


As long as the title stays whole, the next person can take it. You cannot sell off pieces of it or pass it on to multiple people.

----------


## brianewart

> So I could get maybe two generations out of it. And eminent domain would still reign supreme as far as I can tell.


Right, and eminent domain is the reason why you can never have true allodial title. 




> Is there any such thing as true property ownership anywhere in the world? I guess not, because even if there was, say, in Zimbabwe--if there's a regime change, all the rules change. Damn.


Not that I am aware of, despite the fact that an ability to own property under such an absolute system of ownership would no-doubt be a boon to any country's economy.




> As long as the title stays whole, the next person can take it. You cannot sell off pieces of it or pass it on to multiple people.


In a joint tenancy, the title would not even transfer as far as the law is concerned.

----------


## amy31416

> Right, and eminent domain is the reason why you can never have true allodial title.


That's what I thought. So much for freedom. I guess I'll have to make the best of what I got....but if the government wants it, I have no recourse (unless the people are educated and armed well enough to enforce it.)




> Not that I am aware of, despite the fact that an ability to own property under such an absolute system of ownership would no-doubt be a boon to any country's economy.


That's actually what I thought about true ownership of land as well. Perhaps it's time for another experiment in a Republic with a few tweaks.




> In a joint tenancy, the title would not even transfer as far as the law is concerned.


Good info. Thanks.

----------


## osan

> What little I know about it is that it's a great thing, but it can't be passed on to anyone else. So, they essentially make it pointless.


Possibly not.  Establish a trust and endow it with allodial title.  The trust lives on perpetually as trustees come and go.

----------

